# Ces bracelets d'Apple watch en édition limitée qu'on ne croisera pas souvent



## Vanton (12 Août 2016)

Voilà un sujet pour répertorier, illustrer et commenter les modèles de bracelets qu'Apple s'amuse de plus en plus à sortir en petite série, pour célébrer certains évènements.

Une première édition limitée avait été commercialisée pour le nouvel an chinois. Je devais poster des photos mais je ne sais plus si je l'ai fait dans un autre sujet... Je verrai si je les retrouve.

Mais depuis la sortie du bracelet Nylon tressé, Apple a la possibilité de proposer des bracelets très différents les uns des autres.

Une première version a été distribuée à quelques employés Apple uniquement, pour la Marche des fiertés de San Francisco. Et une nouvelle collection de 14 modèles aux couleurs d'autant de pays est en cours de commercialisation dans le seul Apple Store de Rio, pour célébrer les JO.

Ces collections, très peu diffusées, ont de bonnes chances de devenir collector. Les prix sur les sites d'enchères sont assez incroyables pour de simples bracelets en Nylon.

Voilà quelques photos...

Pride :
- carton de présentation du bracelet :






- bracelet dans son emballage, beaucoup plus simple que celui des modèles commercialisés :





- le kit fourni par Apple comprenant un tee shirt coordonné :





- quelques chanceux... :
























International Collection :
- une bonne partie de la collection :









- boite de la collection, aux couleurs génériques :





- modèle US sur Watch Sport Gris Sidéral :








- modèle français dans sa boite :


----------



## Vanton (12 Août 2016)

- la version allemande :














- d'autres photos des différents modèles :








- une illustration de la gamme :


----------



## fousfous (12 Août 2016)

Dommage qu'il ne peuvent pas faire la même chose avec les bracelets sport


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2016)

Sympa ces bracelets sa ressemble au Nato


----------



## Vanton (19 Août 2016)

Franchement je les aime beaucoup et ça me fait vraiment ch**r qu'ils ne soient pas distribués plus largement :-(


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Franchement je les aime beaucoup et ça me fait vraiment ch**r qu'ils ne soient pas distribués plus largement :-(



Je te comprend quand je vois tous les modèles de nato disponibles , je trouve dommage de ne pas les trouver pour l'apple watch


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2016)

Bon finalement moi qui disais qu'on ne les croiserait pas souvent... Je croiserai au moins régulièrement celui là !


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2016)

Ah tu as un beau bracelet coloré du coup


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2016)

Je sais même pas quoi en faire... Il est tellement collector que j'hésite à l'utiliser !


----------



## fabremi (21 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je sais même pas quoi en faire... Il est tellement collector que j'hésite à l'utiliser !



La chance ! Je le veux bien moi !! [emoji39][emoji39]
Tu l'as eu où ?


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2016)

J'ai dû coucher avec un employé Apple ayant été à la gay pride, ça a été épuisant... [emoji57]


----------



## fabremi (22 Septembre 2016)

Lol !


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2016)

Nan j'plaisante, je l'ai acheté sur Ebay. Et j'ai eu énormément de chance...


----------



## fabremi (22 Septembre 2016)

OK j'aimerais bien en avoir un


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2016)

Franchement je n'y croyais pas... En plus le type a vraiment traîné pour me l'envoyer, s'est soit disant planté d'adresse... La vente a presque un mois. J'étais convaincu que j'allais recevoir une contrefaçon ou qu'il allait refuser de vendre pour aussi peu (personne d'autre n'a enchéri et c'est resté au prix de départ). Mais non c'est visiblement un bracelet authentique et il est désormais bien à moi...


----------



## fabremi (22 Septembre 2016)

Chanceux [emoji7]


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2016)

Le plus drôle c'est qu'il avait mis comme photo dans l'annonce une capture d'écran d'un article de Macg qui parlait d'un de ces bracelets en vente sur eBay. Or c'est moi qui avais écrit à la rédac pour leur parler de cette vente... Si ça se trouve sans cet article dont j'étais la cause il n'aurait pas eu idée de le vendre !


----------

